# TRAIN TO BUSAN debuts on Digital December 13 and Blu-ray & DVD January 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *TRAIN TO BUSAN*
> 
> Debuting on Digital December 13
> On Blu-ray™ & DVD January 17
> ...


----------

